# Old Skool Rave tapes



## Leemack

Just downloaded hours and hours of Old Skool rave - theres Grooverider, Randall, Dj Dougal, Helter Skelter, Fantazia, Altern8, Fabio and loads more.

Got another 8 GB of it Downloading :thumb:

Anyone else got loads of old skool?


----------



## Feeex

Where from?


----------



## PaulGTI

Any Micky Finn on there?


----------



## Ultimate Shine

no mate i think i was the second phase of Bass Generator, Technotrance, MC XXX, MC G, Scott Brown, Q-Tex and the old school Rez, I am actually on the Event 3 video

Those were the days. I was in my van today with my Jnr and i let him hear Scott Brown- Now is the time as i have just fitted 3 x 12" subs and a DVD head unit and components and 2 amps. It was rocking and he just looked at me and thought i had lost the plot.:tumbleweed: I feel old now but still young at heart


----------



## david_h

I've just started converting all my old skool rave tapes to mp3. It's a long process, still listen to the stuff now, good memories.


----------



## Leemack

PaulGTI said:


> Any Micky Finn on there?


Oh yes

Micky Finn
Jumpin Jack Frost
Randall
Dougal
Rat Pack and the Lipmaster Mark
Fantazia (Various)
Carl Cox
Kenny Ken
Nicky Blackmarket

And loads more :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

The Old Skool Oakenfold thread is a mix compiled back in 1994. It was initially done for Radio 1 Essential selection and since then it's become the most requested essential selection.

Can't buy it, but back then copies were available via cream, where Oakenfold had given the original tapes to. I saw an original copy trade on ebay for £30+.


----------



## J9NY X

fantazia was the one back then


----------



## J9NY X

i so wish i was there now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leemack

Fantazia was the dogs danglys


----------



## jerry318

Feeex said:


> Where from?


x 2 :thumb:


----------



## Mars Red Mike

I have currently got 85.4gb of oldskool tape rips ranging from 1989 upto mid 1995. Fantazia,Amnesia House, Quest, Dreamscape, Dance Planet, Pandemonium and so on.

I got some great rips from this polish d'n'b site
http://www.dnb.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2294&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=870&sid=

Enjoy

Mike


----------



## [email protected]

Showshine - you're thanking people for posting where they can get them from, but you've still not posted where you've got yours from?!

So where have you got them from?


----------



## Leemack

It's called Pm kid - I have told anyone that has asked


----------



## Ste T

http://www.kraftyradio.com/

or

http://www.di.fm/


----------



## VixMix

I downloaded "big tunes - old skool" from iTunes. It's a little later than most of the stuff here, but it's from when I worked in nightclubs (mid to late 90's) so happy memories for me :thumb:


----------



## Mars Red Mike

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e5d0274d1a35263f570086e6449a7a0fcdaf177b1bb38b9b

Few old rips I had lying about in my Mediafire folder.


----------



## DNZ 21

Mars Red Mike said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e5d0274d1a35263f570086e6449a7a0fcdaf177b1bb38b9b
> 
> Few old rips I had lying about in my Mediafire folder.


thanks for sharing ill have some of them :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

I've been meaning to rip my old tapes for years, but I'm just too lazy 

This site was recommended to me a while ago

http://tapepacksickness.blogspot.com/

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## david_h

Some great links, thanks everyone.

I've managed to get the tribal gathering sets with Top Buzz and Slipmatt, my all time favourites.


----------



## Grimo72

ive got my vicks vaporub on now !!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## empsburna

I'm looking for an old babylee tape from the early nineties, not had any luck in the past ten years


----------



## Ben H

www.oldskoolanthemz.com I've got some really good mixes from there. top site


----------



## empsburna

If anyone has Hysteria 22 I would love to speak to them about it!

//Edit - The one With Babylee playing Happy Hardcore.


----------



## badly_dubbed

i have a bass generator tape up the loft somewhere - ill dig it out


----------



## empsburna

Probably one of my fave Mickey Finn sets ever - Mickey Finn - Helter Skelter Energy 97

http://www.mediafire.com/?iwqcd30wgmz

"Love don't live here anymore..."


----------



## myles

Mars Red Mike said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e5d0274d1a35263f570086e6449a7a0fcdaf177b1bb38b9b
> 
> Few old rips I had lying about in my Mediafire folder.


Brings back the old days, well towards the end of the old days, before I was forced to join the rest of the adults. Damn!


----------



## jonezy

i lost all my oldskool tapes and cds when i got my house robbed... been looking for them ever since but cant get anyreplacements where did you get them from showshine???


----------



## jonezy

Ultimate Shine said:


> no mate i think i was the second phase of Bass Generator, Technotrance, MC XXX, MC G, Scott Brown, Q-Tex and the old school Rez, I am actually on the Event 3 video
> 
> Those were the days. I was in my van today with my Jnr and i let him hear Scott Brown- Now is the time as i have just fitted 3 x 12" subs and a DVD head unit and components and 2 amps. It was rocking and he just looked at me and thought i had lost the plot.:tumbleweed: I feel old now but still young at heart


top tune had that blasting out at 5 this am going to chorley lol


----------



## Beau Technique

Bloody hell, this is bringing back some memories though I wasnt into all this music at the time more so nirvana etc but then drum and bass got a real hold of me.
There was a number of old skool rave dj's that merged over to d+b.


----------



## Doc

Still have some old rave tapes, not transferred them though.
Liking the links above will have to do some downloading.
Names that come to mind from back in the day.
Slipmat, MC Majika, Donavan Bad Boy Smith, MC Robbie D, Micky Finn, Vibealite 
Brings a smile to my face


----------



## ITHAQVA

Old Skool said:


> Just downloaded hours and hours of Old Skool rave - theres Grooverider, Randall, Dj Dougal, Helter Skelter, Fantazia, Altern8, Fabio and loads more.
> 
> Got another 8 GB of it Downloading :thumb:
> 
> Anyone else got loads of old skool?


I got some old skool toons m8 (9.26GB) :thumb::thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

I have errrm - quite a collection.. over the years collected a lot and transferred a lot of my tapes - somwhere in the region of 300+gb..

mainly 88 to 95 :thumb:

( see this is an old thread revival )


----------



## wedgie

Just for any Rez fans out there ......






Those were the days :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jonezy

if anyone has links to these again, send em us, need some music for my dark morning drives lol... and to peeve my other half off with she hates it lol


----------

